# My MilanMinerals Before & After plus Swatches



## Me220 (Oct 18, 2006)

So I've been raving about this foundation, and I wanted to share my find with my fellow beauties of color. The foundation shades are awesome, and the eyeshadows are great. 

So this is me with a bare face. You can see the minor imperfections, but my biggest problem is unevenness. I have a "muzzle" around my mouth that is darker than the rest of my face, and my cheeks are way lighter than most of my face. You can see varying levels of color.

Before



Hosted on Fotki


After



Hosted on Fotki

This foundation is amazing. It looks totally natural, but my skin is even. Other than e/s and b/g to fill in my brows, I'm not wearing anything else. This is my new favorite thing.

Also, I am attaching a swatch of two of the MilanMinerals pigments in comparison to MAC pigments. The top row is MM "The Truth", compared to MAC Blue Brown pigment, and the bottom is MAC Nightlight, MM Envious, MAC Golder's Green, and MAC Emerald Green. I thought the green's were closer, but The Truth is identical to Blue Brown. Everything can be bought at MilanMinerals.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks cool, where did you get those?


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!
Thank you sooo much!!!!!!
The eyeshadows look AWESOME!!!!
I am sold!


----------



## aziza (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow. Just wow! Your skin looks so good (and you have great brows)! I'm definitely sending my pic in to Candace. Oh yeah...what shade are you wearing? Did you order one or a few?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2006)

Whoa thats fab. I have been always scared of mineral foundation makeup. Does it stay on there for how long?


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 19, 2006)

did u prime your face before applying the foundation?


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 19, 2006)

you look great!and the shadow colors are so pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

looks great..  i went on the website to read the ingredients and was a little scared... even so im thinking of getting one of the fndn i think its  called olivia or sumthing  the coverage if flawless from what i can see on u... and i bet it feels light too


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 19, 2006)

You look great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tommysgrls4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Very pretty!!!! I'm going to check these out!


----------



## quandolak (Oct 19, 2006)

............


----------



## Me220 (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Wow. Just wow! Your skin looks so good (and you have great brows)! I'm definitely sending my pic in to Candace. Oh yeah...what shade are you wearing? Did you order one or a few?_

 
I am wearing Brooklyn.

 Quote:

  =Bootyliciousx] Whoa thats fab. I have been always scared of mineral foundation makeup. Does it stay on there for how long?  
 
I wore it through my dance class. It didn't cake or shift or anything.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 
_ did u prime your face before applying the foundation?_

 
I just moisturized. I would always make sure to moisturize.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_looks great.. i went on the website to read the ingredients and was a little scared... even so im thinking of getting one of the fndn i think its called olivia or sumthing the coverage if flawless from what i can see on u... and i bet it feels light too_

 
What scared you about the ingredients?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

This..........
Carmine: Carmine is a natural dye which is made from the dried 
bodies of a female insect called the Cochineal (Coccus Cacti).
Carmine has been an extremely popular color through the ages, for 
example, it was used by the Aztecs for dyeing and painting.
In modern times, its main uses are to color food (such as juice, ice 
cream and yogurt) and to color cosmetics such as lipsticks and lip 
balms, rouges and eyeshadow. However, its one drawback is that 
it is obviously not a "vegan" option. But, being a dye, it is also very 
intense and a little should go a long way. r, it completely 
disappears. Carmine is sensitive to pH. FDA approved and 
permanently listed as safe for cosmetics and in food since 1977.
Any MilanMineral cosmetic containing Carmine 
will be noted on product page .


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

Im mena im all about natural products and all but thats just to natural for me.. ive read that even some of the lip products may contain Carmine in it also...... something strange about dried up female bug milled into powder doesnt settle right me with. haha


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 19, 2006)

Carmine is in any red colored product like lipsticks, nailpolish, blushes and such. I saw a program about that here in holland. It was a program about people who like to eat insects. The expert told that Carmine is used in every red colored product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
hmmm that made me think if mac does that to *scratches head*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_Carmine is in any red colored product like lipsticks, nailpolish, blushes and such. I saw a program about that here in holland. It was a program about people who like to eat insects. The expert told that Carmine is used in every red colored product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
hmmm that made me think if mac does that to *scratches head*_

 
haha i dunno but im about to check now.. its just the thought of that in there u know......... lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

Holy shit  "electra" has Carmine  in it ewww almost makes me not want to use it... its so funny how MAC is supose to be animal freindly but yet they will put a bug in their product lol buwhahahahaha


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Holy shit "electra" has Carmine in it ewww almost makes me not want to use it... its so funny how MAC is supose to be animal freindly but yet they will put a bug in their product lol buwhahahahaha_

 





 yup! so does my rockocco and everything else i own colored red. def eww! when you think about it


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_





 yup! so does my rockocco and everything else i own colored red. def eww! when you think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jea really Eekk.........


----------



## lia_matos (Oct 19, 2006)

More info about carmine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochineal


----------



## skygirl77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautimus! But you were beautimus to begin with. Not fair...
=)


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 19, 2006)

ha ha! yall are so funny with the Carmine!
Almost every processed food is alowed a certain amount of hair/insect parts in its products.
I saw a special on 20/20 about that like 8 years ago. Alot of the processed stuff we use/eat has other stuff in it as long as the levels are below a certain point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hungry now?


----------



## Me220 (Oct 19, 2006)

Y'all are funny. But she notes when Carmine is included, so if you are squeamish, you can choose not to use it. But I must admit, I was a little skeptical at first; then I realized it's probably been used in so much other stuff I've used that I might as well just deal. At least this way, I have a choice.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a fear if I wipe my face with my hand all the mineral foundation would come off since it is a powder and I am really going through an allergic reaction to my face so I need the coverup at this time.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_So I've been raving about this foundation, and I wanted to share my find with my fellow beauties of color. The foundation shades are awesome, and the eyeshadows are great. 

So this is me with a bare face. You can see the minor imperfections, but my biggest problem is unevenness. I have a "muzzle" around my mouth that is darker than the rest of my face, and my cheeks are way lighter than most of my face. You can see varying levels of color.

Before



Hosted on Fotki


After



Hosted on Fotki

This foundation is amazing. It looks totally natural, but my skin is even. Other than e/s and b/g to fill in my brows, I'm not wearing anything else. This is my new favorite thing.

Also, I am attaching a swatch of two of the MilanMinerals pigments in comparison to MAC pigments. The top row is MM "The Truth", compared to MAC Blue Brown pigment, and the bottom is MAC Nightlight, MM Envious, MAC Golder's Green, and MAC Emerald Green. I thought the green's were closer, but The Truth is identical to Blue Brown. Everything can be bought at MilanMinerals._

 
You look great. Thanks for sharing. I love your hair!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_ha ha! yall are so funny with the Carmine!
Almost every processed food is alowed a certain amount of hair/insect parts in its products.
I saw a special on 20/20 about that like 8 years ago. Alot of the processed stuff we use/eat has other stuff in it as long as the levels are below a certain point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hungry now?_

 
still gross lol.....  even so the mineral fndn looks awsome like ive stated before.. now that i know everything thats in the ingredients i started reading all the ingredients in all of my products,,, pretty gorss if u ask me..... funny how we use stuff with crazy ingredients in it


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lia_matos* 

 
_More info about carmine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochineal_

 
Still gorss


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_Y'all are funny. But she notes when Carmine is included, so if you are squeamish, you can choose not to use it. But I must admit, I was a little skeptical at first; then I realized it's probably been used in so much other stuff I've used that I might as well just deal. At least this way, I have a choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha "that wont stop me from trying out the product...... lol it was just skurry at frist lol


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 20, 2006)

ha ha! Yeah it is gross, I remember they did a special on how they prepare the chicken and cows for grocery stores my grandma didnt eat chicken or beef for a whole year after that! ha ha
Sometimes no news, is good news


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_ha ha! Yeah it is gross, I remember they did a special on how they prepare the chicken and cows for grocery stores my grandma didnt eat chicken or beef for a whole year after that! ha ha
Sometimes no news, is good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha  so true so true


----------



## TheMinx (Oct 24, 2006)

Huuuge thanks for posting this! I've never tried minerals because they aren't available here in Singapore. I'm thrilled they ship internationally!

btw - what colour are you in Mac? I'm NC50 in Mac Studiofix powder foundation & trying to choose a shade.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheMinx* 

 
_Huuuge thanks for posting this! I've never tried minerals because they aren't available here in Singapore. I'm thrilled they ship internationally!

btw - what colour are you in Mac? I'm NC50 in Mac Studiofix powder foundation & trying to choose a shade._

 

I am an NC42 in Studio Stick Foundation. I'm wearing Brooklyn in the photo, but I also tried Carmen which is almost the exact same shade but with a stronger red undertone. HTH


----------



## stacey (Oct 28, 2006)

Man, I wish they had some in stores. I'd love to pick some up.


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_Thanks for posting. I have never used mineral foundations . they arent big over here and ive never seen them about.

Are they good for covering up quiet belmished skin. I mean is it easy to build up coverage in certain areas. I always use cream foundation as i never found any other gave me the right coverage.

Im so interested in this though..._

 
Quandolak,mineral makeup is very good at covering up blemished skin, you just have to find the right shade. Also applying it wet provides you with more coverage than dry application.Candace


----------



## DC-Cutie (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I've been contemplating using MilanMinerals and I must say you're the first person I've seen that has given me the green light... 

Your face looks flawless and eyebrows are fierce


----------



## frocher (Jul 7, 2007)

Your skin looks great, and I LOVE the way it filled in your brows.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 7, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2007)

Your after pic looks great.  I just got my order of pigments from MilanMinerals.  The cools are great, and size isn't huge and overwhelming like MAC pigments, plus Candace is great. 

- Nice locs too btw


----------

